# Dodger setup?



## Dwight Schrutester (Dec 3, 2007)

Hey guys, what's your setup when fishing with dodgers for trout in 10 - 20 feet of water?

Do you use a ball bearing swivel on both ends of the dodger? 

How much leader from dodger to lure/spoon/worm? What determines the length you use?

I was going to buy the 4" dodgers. I dont have downriggers or lead line, so I will be long lining it.

Does adding split shot above the dodger mess things up?

Thanks.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

It's my understanding that you want the dodger to wobble but not turn.
When used with squids and other plastics that don't create their own movement, the dodger should be close to the lure. One rule of thumb is to trail the jig behind the dodger at a formula of 1 1/2 times the length of the dodger. So if you are using a 6" dodger, 1 1/2 times the dodger is 9". On a 4" dodger the jig would be only about 6" behind the dodger.
When you use a dodger with something that creates its own movement, you can go up to 2' behind the dodger.

Speed is very important when using dodgers. Lower the rig into the water and watch how it is working. If the dodger is spinning and not just wobbling, you are going too fast. Each dodger size and shape will affect the lure differently. 
You will want to experiment to see what works best for you.

I have never used dodgers without downriggers so I can't help you with long lining.

Adding scent and or bait is a good idea.


----------



## kokehead (Jan 31, 2009)

Yes you can use weights in front of the dodger for long-lining. Like mentioned, speed is a huge factor in the action of any lure. Most dodgers come pre-rigged with barrel swivels and snap swivels. If your running baits that create their own action ie. spoons, spinners ect, run them 16-24" behind the dodger.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Yes on the swivels. Also, I run 14-16" behind all my dodgers regardless of type of lure. 


-DallanC


----------



## wyoguy (Mar 4, 2010)

The lenght behind the dodger can vary, as stated, if the lure has it's own action you can go further back. For squids I sometimes only go back 8 - 10 in. kind of trial and error to see what works best. Speed is also very imporant, most dodgers and flashers work best at less than 2mph, for me 1.3 to 1.5 is where I try to be but that can increase as summer warms the water and the fish get more active.


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

Although I have caught fish long lining dodgers I think it creates enough frustration for one to go buy a downrigger. With that being said, it can be done but there are a lot of factors to consider and speed being the most important. If the speed, wake, blah blah blah are off your dodger will pop out of the water and continue on the top.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

the bottom line - do what works. if what ya be doin aint workin. do something else. somedays nothing works. what worked yesterday may not work today.


----------

